# Using Metabisulphite with Frozen Concentrate?



## arcticsid (Jan 25, 2009)

I am still new to this and have only made 3 batches using frozen juice concentrate. I was learned to look for concentrates that DID NOT have sulphites added. Yet, every recipe I have seen using concentrate recommended adding some to the must. What gives? Before I become to confused about this I wanted to ask your input.
Please Advise
Troy


----------



## Racer (Jan 25, 2009)

Unless you have a test kit to check how much sulphite is in the concentrate your only able to guess that your yeast might be able to work in the must. If you get concentrate that doesnt have sulphites added then you know the amount you add is ok for your package yeast but bad for any little nasties that might have gotten into the must before you add your yeast. Generally you want 50 ppm(part per millon) sulphite in your must before you start a wine.Any more then that and your package yeast cant survive either.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 25, 2009)

50ppm. The first recipe I ever tried was for 5 gals. it recommended using "1/2 tsp of s-meta dissolved in 4.25oz water, ading 3 1/3 oz of this to the must, and discarding the rest", it said THIS equaled 50 ppm. I screwed up the first batch,(not because of this), but the second I did the same.and it was ok. Good formula to know. So is there any reason to dissolve it first, I'k gonna shake it pretty good anyway? Could I just add the powdered form and skip the dissolving step?
Troy


----------



## Racer (Jan 25, 2009)

From what you wrote there they want you to put only 3 and 1/3 oz. of the 4 and 1/4 oz. of water with the sulphite thoroughly mixed in it. So you do need to follow what they say to do to get the 50 ppm added by their way of doing things.If you have a better way to do the math(not my strong suit)you can addd the sulphite to your must and mix it in that way if you have the measurements right.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 25, 2009)

If you are using a concentrate that specifies that it has k-meta in the ingredients(Niagara for most cases then do not add any additional sulfites as they have enough in them and any more could cause problems getting them fermenting. If they do not specify havig them (Concord) then they are under 10 ppm and you should add k-meta to them. I emailed welches on this issue onthis subject 1 eek ago and was emailed back the next day stating exactly this. We only have to include what is over 11 ppm in our ingredients but ll have sulfites to some degree.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 25, 2009)

First I am not exactly experienced at this kind of wine making.

The purpose of the K-meta is to prevent wild yeasts and bacterias from reproducing temporarily. It stuns them rather than killing them. After 24 hours, you add wine yeast which has a high anti-competitive factor and it suppresses the other yeasts.

You will probably need to wait a while for the frozen reconstituted juice to warm up before pitching the yeast. If K-meta is not one of the ingredients listed, I would add K-meta, and then come back 24 hours later to pitch the yeast.

I don't know who suggested looking for juice without K-meta, it wasn't me. Look for juice without potassium sorbate and potassium benzoate. Without K-meta is a bonus unless you have to wait for it to warm up.

Steve


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 25, 2009)

I did Steve, and the juiceI chose had NO meta in it! I did wait for 24 hours, and the question....goes on. The last two batches I indeed wait 24 hours. So I sit with my flashlight hoping for input(smile)
Troy
( I may be wrong, but I am quessing, these frozen concentrates have been pasteurized s process)nd any wild yeasts would have been destroyed during this process.
Please Advise
troy


----------



## Luc (Jan 26, 2009)

The purpose of adding K-meta is well known I presume.

Concentrated juice will be sterile due to the production process.
So you could opt for not adding any sulphite.

But during the winemaking process the must will get in
contact with air (by stirring, racking or whatever).
This might bring in some contamination.
I lost a complete batch of dandelion must this way:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/04/een-ongenode-gast-uninvited-guest.html

So I would use sulphite in any case.

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'd didn't feel wrong aboult adding sulphites. i was just looking for reassurance. Yes I look for sorbates when buying the frozen concentrate, I realize it is a stabilizer. I just got a lil confused on the *-metas.
Thanks Again
Troy

Thanks for the research Wade, great info! Appreciate that.


----------

